# cutlist



## Roxie (16 Mar 2012)

Help please. I have downloaded the "cutlist" plugin and it now resides in my Plugin folder on the C drive. How do I get into SU? I have read a tutorial and it mentions a Plugin on the Menu Bar but I cannot find it.

Any help would be most welcome
John


----------



## Shultzy (16 Mar 2012)

The plugin files need to be in the plugins directory which should be under C:\Program Files\Google\Google SketchUp 8\


----------



## Roxie (16 Mar 2012)

That is where I put it, but got no further.
John


----------



## Shultzy (16 Mar 2012)

Try this, its a by our own "Sketchup Guru" Dave Richards
http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/322 ... stallation


----------



## SketchUp Guru (17 Mar 2012)

Shultzy's given you excellent guidance. If you still don't have it working we'll take the next step.

Make a screen shot of your Plugins directory and post it or PM it to me.

Do you have the Plugins menu showing on the menu line? If not, go to Window>Preferences>Extensions and tick all the boxes you find there. The plugin will work for you. We just have to get it installed correctly and away you go.


----------



## Roxie (18 Mar 2012)

Dave

Here is my screen shot, hope it helps.
John


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Mar 2012)

It looks like it isn't installed correctly. Did you look at the link Shultzy supplied? You should have both the cutlist.rb file and a folder called "cutlist." It would appear that you didn't extract the contents of the ZIP file correctly. What OS are you using?


----------



## Roxie (18 Mar 2012)

Dave

Got it!!!

Now I have got to learn how to use it. Found a site written by Cherrywood that looks as if it may help.

Thanks again
John


----------



## SketchUp Guru (18 Mar 2012)

Ah, glad you got it. You could also look here for info about using it.


----------

